# Full-bread? 6 week old puppy



## johng32 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys. New to site. Picking up tomorrow. Her name is sasha. Is she full bread?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes she looks pure-bred, though hard to tell for sure when they are this young. 6 weeks is too young to be leaving the litter though. Can the breeder hang on to the pups until they are at least 8 weeks? In many places, it is illegal to separate pups from their litter before 8 weeks.


----------



## johng32 (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow. Thank you so much for telling! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## apollosdad86 (Sep 20, 2014)

John she looks like a sweetheart. Her little legs look very gsd. It is hard to tell at a young age. But she does look very gsd. Congrats and enjoy the wonderful ride


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I would ask the breeder to keep her until she is 8 weeks. She still needs to learn from her mom and siblings.

She is a beautiful pup!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Six weeks is too young to go home with you. Why is the breeder in such a rush? The puppies need to stay with their dam and siblings until 8 wks. It's really important.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

at 6 weeks your puppy is going to bite the living daylights out of you and consider it playing
since that is the age they learn bite inhibition from mama and siblings

remember that if you do take her home now and be kind in teaching her

it is not her fault because she didnt learn those things so you get to be her chew toy for the next few months


----------



## johng32 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for your concern. I know 6 is a little to young but It was either miss out because she had other people waiting in line. I couldn't miss the chance and know she'll go to a good home!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks mostly pumpernickel but there might be some rye in there too.


----------



## johng32 (Sep 20, 2014)

Auto correct new phone.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

You're probably set on this pup but if you're not then rethink it. Too many red flags. you might regret it later


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Looks more like a GSD puppy than a bread to me  cute one too


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Looks mostly pumpernickel but there might be some rye in there too.


I was thinking whole wheat!


----------

